#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Harmful wireless mouses (possibly)

## DrivingForce

Hi all,
I want to post this up to see if anyone else has experienced what I have without knowing the cause?

For the past 5 years I have had a Logitech wireless mouse I purchased and brought over from the States, I loved the freedom and the more precise feel of being wireless but since I purchased it I have spent much more time on my computer as well than ever before..

After several months i developed a very uncomfortable and annoying cracking on the three primary fingers used to operate a mouse and just on the inside of my ring finger at the tip where it also contacts the mouse..

I never gave it much thought in regards to the mouse and had no idea what was causing this at the time and used every kind of cream and lotion possible but could only use them at night as otherwise everything got slimy and was too slippery to use..

I asked several doctors if they had an idea and they all just said "allergy" or "something I touched" which I knew was BS since it was no where else, didn't travel and never went away, but it was becoming almost debilitating as it was very rough, dry and cracked and even opened up and sometimes bled as well as being super sensitive but the skin was thickened and stiff, not pliable at all, almost smooth plastic feel..  :Sad: 

I finally found a cracked heel cream that gave me some relief but it never really went away.. I had a job for a short period of time last year where I hardly had time to use the computer at all and it cleared up almost completely. I got my finger prints back (which you have no idea how useful they are until you can't pick up a frigging piece of paper or hold onto a cup or glass) and my primary fingers were so rough previously it felt like sand paper...

approximately a week or so ago I was thinking about this again and after looking more closely it dawned on me that the pattern of skin damage virtually outlined my finger position on my wireless mouse! I thought back to my time off the computer and it was too much coincidence so I decided to install a connected mouse to see what happens and now my fingers have shown great improvement and have nearly healed entirely with my finger prints returning too...

After thinking more about this as I thought before this mouse operates on radio waves and my fingers are in virtually constant contact so that can't be good even at low doses given the amount of exposure and I'm now certain it was the problem all along..it makes one question even more so the heavy use of mobile phones....I hope it hasn't done something else even more harmful I don't know about in my future...

----------


## melvbot

Are you saying that a Bluetooth mouse has wiped your fingerprints?

----------


## dirtydog

Thats why cmn threw away his mobile phone, he used to keep it in his trouser pocket, made him infertile and now he can't even get an erection, quite sad that these things don't come with warning labels.

Anyway, got to go as I am cooking some pop corn with my phone  :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

DD could you please change the title to read "harmful wirless mice"...thanx

and BTW make fun all you want I have the living proof on my right hand.. 

I don't know about a blue tooth? I'm just talking about a wireless mouse but now that you mention it sure! why not a blue tooth??

----------


## DrivingForce

> Are you saying that a Bluetooth mouse has wiped your fingerprints?


it didn't wipe my finger prints per se.. it damaged my fingers so badly from the radio waves emmited that one of many symptoms of that damage was loss of finger prints too..

are all wireless mice considered blue tooth?

----------


## Rural Surin

Unfortunate situation. Glad to note that you've healed well. Every situation and every person might react differently. As to moble/cell phones, it's been well reputed that the speculative harmful dangers are no laughing matter. From headaches, ear infections, even cancers.....need to do some indepedent and subjective investigations about such topics. Most certainly, you won't find any negative promotions from the associated industry - this includes the alopathic medical practices.

----------


## oldgit

I have the same Logitech wireless mouse model Cn231 made in China, had it for eight years no trouble with the hand that holds the Mouse.
Found this:

*Summary:
*Email warns that radiation emitted by an optical computer mouse can cause cancer and damage hand tissue.

*Status:*
False

*Example:*(Submitted July 2007) 
Just in case, please be careful.

*Subject: Optical mouse can cause cancer*

The convinience of using optical mouse eventually coz dangerous side effect. After Three years from the first launch by microsoft, have been found thousand of cases - hands tissue coz by mouse radiation.

Optical Mouse works by release Electromagnetic high frequency to the lower surface under it. This frequency much more higher than the frequency use for handphone.

As it has been known that human hand and wrist contains lot of important nerve connected to brain.

According to WHO, the radiation from Optical Mouse is 5 times stonger than using handphone.

These radiation is even worse for those product with lower quality ( non branded mouse ), since they use weaker shield to protect customer wrist. WHO, GreenPeace, and CNN have stopped the usage of Optical mouse in their whole office.

Meanwhile Microsoft and IBM have allocate 2 billion of US Dollar, in joint venture to make a safer pointing device.

Big Hardware Industries in China and Taiwan are trying to hide all fact related to this things. While in the market, most of optical mouse sold old were coming from their product.

To avoid this, try to reduce using mouse. learn how to use hot key ( i.e. Ctrl-V, CTRL-C for paste and copy ) Use back your old model of mouse ( with the tracking ball).



*Commentary:*
According to this "warning" email, using an optical mouse can have dangerous side effects and cause cancer due to the amount of radiation produced by the devices. The message claims that there have been thousands of cases of hand tissue damage attributed to optical mouse radiation.

However, the claims in the message are fundamentally flawed. Optical mice do not emit radiation that could cause cancer or damage tissue. An optical mouse has a tiny built-in camera that takes thousands of photographs per second. A red light emitting diode (LED) bounces light off the underlying surface to a sensor that analyzes the images and sends coordinates to the computer. The cursor is moved on the screen based on the coordinates received.

Thus, the core component of an optical mouse is a simple LED. Nowadays, LEDs are ubiquitous and are used in dozens of electronic devices including indicator lights in household appliances, digital clocks, remote controls, traffic lights, brake lights, television backlighting, Christmas lights, watches and fiber optics. Many of us spend our lives virtually surrounded by these tiny lights. Yet, in spite of the fact that we are exposed to LEDs almost constantly, there is no reliable information whatsoever that suggests that LED "radiation" can cause cancer or tissue damage during normal use. In fact, scientists have discovered that LEDs may actually aid healing and have other positive health effects.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Unfortunate situation. Glad to note that you've healed well. Every situation and every person might react differently. As to moble/cell phones, it's been well reputed that the speculative harmful dangers are no laughing matter. From headaches, ear infections, even cancers.....need to do some indepedent and subjective investigations about such topics. Most certainly, you won't find any negative promotions from the associated industry - this includes the alopathic medical practices.


well this is one of the first sensible posts I've had to agree with you on..and I never really bought into it until this episode and now my undisputed personal experience.. I don't use a cell very often i'm happy to say and now I won't either, but I do use my mouse extensively as many do..

people all do react differently, and as for healing I have on the surface but who's to say what damage has been caused for any future internal issues through bone marrow or something of that nature? I hope not....

I know many years ago in my early 20's I worked a seam welding machine that put off so much electromagnetic current that it would light a fluorescent light bulb held as much as 6 inches away from it.. there was lot of talk about electromagnetic energy of that amount not being good for you and after just a few weeks i felt like I had been hard boiled and my molecules scrambled... 

I was out of energy constantly and felt plain run down as well as other symptoms like not being able to sleep, it was obvious what was happening and when I moved onto something else the symptoms stopped..

----------


## DrivingForce

> I have the same Logitech wireless mouse model Cn231 made in China, had it for eight years no trouble with the hand that holds the Mouse.
> Found this:
> 
> *Summary:*
> Email warns that radiation emitted by an optical computer mouse can cause cancer and damage hand tissue.
> 
> *Status:*
> False
> 
> ...


yes they do!! and no they ain't!!!

greens on the way!! I had no such information and confirmation until now!! I had to find out the hard way through deductive reasoning...  :Smile:  I'm far more inclined to believe the first part as I'm living proof and that is just too much irony to be believed..




> and sends coordinates to the computer


This is the part that is in question not the lighted camera taking pictures it's how the signal is transmitted that is in question, it ain't by light it's by radio..

the second part of your quote is moronic (not you, the writers suggestion) though it sounds like complete Thai style BS. I know better from personal experience they're covering their ass..

so far I have been using a wired mouse that uses LED it has no ball it has a light source but it's not the same as the wireless, it only detects the position on the pad and sends that by wire to the computer so not as intense I believe based on what I'm seeing..

i'm certain now more than ever it's not the light being emitted but the radio waves..

My wireless mouse has to send that signal somehow, I can locate the receiver behind my desk and it can pick up the signal. now that's one strong frigging signal anyway you look at it so it's no doubt it can penetrate your skin and bone right next to it and that also doesn't sound like a infrared mouse either as I don't see how it could penetrate solid objects that way if it were..

anyway go on using it,I won't be and I'm not sending any emails around just sharing my own personal experience so be blinded or take someones word for it who has personal experience the choice is yours..




> including indicator lights in household appliances, digital clocks, remote controls, traffic lights, brake lights, television backlighting, Christmas lights, watches and fiber optics. Many of us spend our lives virtually surrounded by these tiny lights. Yet, in spite of the fact that we are exposed to LEDs almost constantly


and not a single one of these are in close operating contact like a mouse is..




> there is no reliable information whatsoever that suggests that LED "radiation" can cause cancer or tissue damage during normal use.


the old mainstay fallback position.. they always fall back on this just like the cigarette companies did for decades  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , i'm here to tell you it's horse shi*!  :Irked: 




> In fact, scientists have discovered that LEDs may actually aid healing and have other positive health effects.


maybe they do in moderation or in certain circumstances so do lasers but I wouldn't want to sit under one intense enough to burn your skin for any length of time like the ones they use for laser skin treament for example.... it's senseless to make such a broad statement..

----------


## dirtydog

Fancy some pop corn? Done a load of it  :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

no......but can you change the title please?? to "harmful wireless mice"

----------


## Texpat

I once bought a dildo for my girlfriend with LED lights and a remote control. It was called the ELO (Electric Light Orgasmatron).

After about 6,000 hours on it, her pussy fell off. Then the damn thing broke. We took it back to Arnie's Adult Bookshop (the dildo, not the pussy) and Arnie refused a refund saying the warranty is only good for reasonable wear and tear and my girlfriend abused it. He also asked if we ever stuck it in her ass. She immediately  jumped out of her seat and said, "*Hell NO!*" But just then then I fucked up and winked/smiled at Arnie suggesting my girlfriend might be telling a little porkie. He said it wasn't one of them back door jobs and the warranty was VOID.

So there we stood. The broken-down Orgasmatron and my girlfriend's pussy wrapped in Kleenex in her purse. She started bawling and sobbing and I told her we'll find a new one. Arnie tried to sell us another -- King Kong Dong or something like that ... but we passed.

Be careful of some of those products out there. It's all fun and games until someone loses a pussy.

----------


## oldgit

> Fancy some pop corn? Done a load of it


Dont touch it DF it's radio active, and will make your taste buds dissapear :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

> After about 6,000 hours on it,


gee bad news there huh Tex??....not that her vibrator broke......but that she wore it out still in it's warrantee period with you as her BF.......  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Fancy some pop corn? Done a load of it 
> 
> 
> Dont touch it DF it's radio active, and will make your taste buds dissapear


only a fool would deny physical scientific proof..

I have pictures though the quality isn't that great and it's such a pain to post here also it was after they had already healed for a couple of days and the recovery was remarkably quick over what they were thankfully..

I've had this problem non stop for 5 years now and thought it was the location in Bangkok where we used to live maybe something in the air like pollution, because after I moved here it went away but that was also when I took on this new job better than a year ago, but it was also localized on just those 4 fingers and that didn't make any sense..

The job didn't work out after just a few months (work permit issues) and I started working on the computer again full time and guess what??

I'm going to wait until they're fully healed which they haven't been in over 5 years except that one brief period of time and now they're better in just over a week of not using the wireless mouse..

After I'm convinced it is going to stay healed I'm going to go back to the wireless for a short period and see what happens, there's no more convincing proof necessary if I develop the same problem again..

if that doesn't convince you, nothing will, and that will be your foolishness if you continue to use it as it may not be affecting you externally but you have no idea what is doing internally.. you may be unlucky enough to not have external symptoms like I do..that would be tragic as I have nothing to gain but you may have much to loose..

he who laughs last.....laughs best.......

----------


## dirtydog

> if you continue to use it as it may not be affecting you externally but you have no idea what is doing internally.. you may be unlucky enough to not have external symptoms like I do..that would be tragic as I have nothing to gain but you may have much to loose..  he who laughs last.....laughs best.......


Huh?
I use a 4 button wired mouse.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> if you continue to use it as it may not be affecting you externally but you have no idea what is doing internally.. you may be unlucky enough to not have external symptoms like I do..that would be tragic as I have nothing to gain but you may have much to loose.. he who laughs last.....laughs best.......
> 
> 
> Huh?
> I use a 4 button wired mouse.


yeah and look how it's destroying your brain cells.. that quote is clearly directed at Old Git....you Old Git...  :Smile: 


Why have you not fulfilled my polite request to change the topic name??  :Sad:   :Confused:

----------


## NickA

> Huh? I use a 4 button wired mouse.


We don't want to know what you shove up your anus, thank you very much :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

how about "mouse chewed off my fingers"? :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> it didn't wipe my finger prints per se.. it damaged my fingers so badly from the radio waves emmited that one of many symptoms of that damage was loss of finger prints too..


 :rofl: 

 :rofl: 

 :rofl: 

I mean I just knew from the title and the OP's name that this thread was gonna be a doozey before I even opened it.......

but this is too funny! 

Ru 100% sure you aint the shitman, cos I think you are! 

 ::doglol::

----------


## melvbot

Bluetooth is the name for the wireless connection of stuff like, mice, headsets and those wireless earpieces that connect to a mobile phone that make you look like a twatter.
 If youre looking for the cause/root of a problem you may as well find out what its called.

  It could be an RF connection

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> 
> Are you saying that a Bluetooth mouse has wiped your fingerprints?
> 
> 
> it didn't wipe my finger prints per se.. it damaged my fingers so badly from the radio waves emmited that one of many symptoms of that damage was loss of finger prints too..
> 
> are all wireless mice considered blue tooth?


You're fingerprints will return...little short of dipping them into boiling fat will remove them permanently.

Even if you badly cut or burn your fingers, the original prints will return once the injury has healed, though as with any other part of the body it may leave a temporary scar that could make a positive identification more difficult to impossible. 

If you check the fingertips of a brickie, for example, youll see theyve been completely smoothed away and would leave no identifiable print behind after touching even the best print surface. Then look at the same tips after the brickie has been on the dole a few weeks, and his prints will be back.

That's assuming you want your own prints, otherwise go to Brazil (and possibly also Mexico), a popular haven for heavy duty fugitives needing to change theirs. Here you can have skin grafted from your toes onto your fingers. It's painful, you won't be able to walk for about a month, and your new prints will bear tiny scars from the grafting, but these are barely discernible and the bottom line is that you end up with a new set of fingerprints. :Wink:

----------


## lom

> now that's one strong frigging signal anyway you look at it


No it isn't and you ain't got a clue.
It is only a few milliwatts and you can compare that to a WIFI router (~100 mW) or a mobile phone (~500 - 2000 mW).
Cordless mouses are battery operated so it is of interest for the designer to keep
power consumption at a low level.

If you are so convinced that the mouse is causing your problems then you'd better look at what kind of plastic it is made of or what paint they have used..

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> now that's one strong frigging signal anyway you look at it
> 
> 
> No it isn't and you ain't got a clue.
> It is only a few milliwatts and you can compare that to a WIFI router (~100 mW) or a mobile phone (~500 - 2000 mW).
> Cordless mouses are battery operated so it is of interest for the designer to keep
> power consumption at a low level.
> ...


are you having this problem??? 

Then don't presume to tell me "I ain't got a clue"!! I figured it out so I most definitely have a clue it's morons like you that are the idiots because you blindly believe everything your told by a corporation who only cares about making a profit off your back and not what their products potentially do to people..

If you think it's the paint or the plastic causing this then that makes you the clueless one because once they are cured and a few weeks old especially after long term use they no longer give off dangerous chemicals especially in an amount harmful enough to cause such a reaction..

I also have 2 wireless mice one Microsoft and the other is the Logitech and they have both caused the same problems.. 

Keda I know my finger prints will come back, they already are and that wasn't the most uncomfortable thing about this in the first place, that was mostly inconvenience..

now for those of you who think your hi-so and all knowing I have no agenda here you can be assholes if you want but it just serves to make you look ignorant and mindless boobs in the end to argue with the guy who has the first hand knowledge and personal experience instead of just giving it proper consideration.. 

assholes like you would argue the sky is blue...and it reflects more your lack of intellect than it does my personal experience....so if you have nothing of importance or relevance to contribute to the thread I'd appreciate it if you'd just stay out of it altogether..

this thread is intended to be a serious and informative thread for those who wish to enlighten themselves it's not a debate or shit slinging thread you can't deny me what I know for what you have no clue about, all others fok off!!

Melvbot Blue tooth is a friggin brand name for a specific type of those types of devices, just as Kleenex is to tissues for example, so again I guess that makes you the clueless one too.. not every wireless device is a "Blue Tooth" brand name which was originally coined by Ericsson mobile...

today the name "Blue Tooth" is commonly used to describe a wireless device because the technology is relative but that doesn't make it a "Blue Tooth" product and that is what I was referring to...

I have read numerous "fact" sheets since this now (just like the ones they put out about key boards and monitors originally) and they all agree that there is radiation being emitted from "blue tooth" devices.. In small doses over shorter periods they are probably not too serious but in continuous doses over long periods of use they add up and then who's to say? not every person is the same either some get cancer from certain triggers and some don't, it is certain that has never been tested thoroughly before release as that would take decades to do properly not just a few months.

there was a time when they insisted key boards were safe too and how many have had problems with carpal tunnel syndrome? and how about the eye problems with monitors that require a filter screen when being used for long periods??

If you discount my experience out of hand without your own proof and believe otherwise, that makes you nothing short of a fool!!!

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> ...


 :rofl: 

I just bet you believe everything you read in the Daily Mail too.....

----------


## lom

You have only drawn a very quick conclusion based on your experience, that is far from having proved it. But you would probably not understand the difference..
Are you somehow related to Boon Me?

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lom
> ...


says the genius who couldn't handle a simple cat scratch... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## melvbot

> Melvbot Blue tooth is a friggin brand name for a specific type of those types of devices, just as Kleenex is to tissues for example, so again I guess that makes you the clueless one too.. not every wireless device is a "Blue Tooth" brand name which was originally coined by Ericsson mobile...


Believe it or not fucknuts I was trying to help.

 Bluetooth is a wireless protocol for connecting devices at short range. No not every wireless device is Bluetooth which is why I said it may be an RF connection as well.

Whatever signal it uses its obviously quite strong, wiped your fingerprints and affected your brain at the same time. :tosser1:

----------


## melvbot

> I don't know about a blue tooth? I'm just talking about a wireless mouse but now that you mention it sure! why not a blue tooth??





> Melvbot Blue tooth is a friggin brand name for a specific type of those types of devices, just as Kleenex is to tissues for example, so again I guess that makes you the clueless one too.. not every wireless device is a "Blue Tooth" brand name which was originally coined by Ericsson mobile...today the name "Blue Tooth" is commonly used to describe a wireless device because the technology is relative but that doesn't make it a "Blue Tooth" product and that is what I was referring to...



For someone who didnt have a clue what Bluetooth was yesterday you seem to be quite the expert on it now.

----------


## kingwilly

> says the moron who couldn't handle a simple cat scratch...


yup.

the radiation in a blue tooth mouse is causing you a disease.

 :rofl:

----------


## Texpat

Dangerous products can make your parts fall off.

Best to steer clear.

----------


## Travelmate

Hmm looks to me only children are posting on this thread.Right I am off.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> 
> I don't know about a blue tooth? I'm just talking about a wireless mouse but now that you mention it sure! why not a blue tooth??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesn't say that I didn't have a clue, it says that I understood your question that you were asking about blue tooth? not my Mouse...genius.... 

You were the one that sounded clueless not me that's why I explained, so I guess your brain cells have been more adversely affected than mine.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

anyway thanks for your attempted help it got lost in all of the other BS posts...

----------


## melvbot

> that doesn't say that I didn't have a clue, it says that I understood your question that you were asking about blue tooth? not my Mouse...genius.... 
> 
> You were the one that sounded clueless not me that's why I explained, so I guess your brain cells have been more adversely affected than mine..
> 
> anyway thanks for your attempted help it got lost in all of the other BS posts...


So this quote




> Originally Posted by *DrivingForce*  
> _I don't know about a blue tooth? I'm just talking about a wireless mouse but now that you mention it sure! why not a blue tooth??_


Means you knew that your mouse's connection to the computer was by Bluetooth or not?

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> 
> that doesn't say that I didn't have a clue, it says that I understood your question that you were asking about blue tooth? not my Mouse...genius.... 
> 
> You were the one that sounded clueless not me that's why I explained, so I guess your brain cells have been more adversely affected than mine..
> 
> anyway thanks for your attempted help it got lost in all of the other BS posts...
> 
> ...


just drop it!!! or not? either way I'm done..I made my explanation...

----------


## melvbot

OK, consider yourself and your topic well and truly dropped.  ::doglol::

----------


## DrivingForce

> You have only drawn a very quick conclusion based on your experience, that is far from having proved it. But you would probably not understand the difference..
> Are you somehow related to Boon Me?


nothing quick about it, it is a discovery based on over 5 years of personally scrutinized empirical evidence, continue being an ass though your so practiced at it.. Are you related to Emperor Tud somehow?






Sorry Tud that's not fair to you.. 

"All other things being equal, the simplest solution is the best."... familiar with this phrase??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> "All other things being equal, the simplest solution is the best."


actually the simplest solution is that the aliens are doing it to you, to make you stop using the bluetooth mouse because the rays from the bluetooth mouse are interferring with their navigation signals and they cannot get home....

----------


## dirtydog

Whilst we are on the subject I would like to know what is the most powerful mobile phone you can buy, mine seems to take too long when making pop corn, also want to do great big bowl fulls at the same time  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

I recommend tin foil lined gloves when operating your mouse. See if the problem goes away.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I find wearing a welding mask helps a lot from preventing radiation coming out of your monitor and going into your brain, you could just wrap tin foil round your head and wear a strong pair of sun glasses though  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim

"The death toll in a small town hit by a spate of mouse cord suicides rose to 16 yesterday when two young cousins were found hanged. They died hours apart, leaving the South Wales community of Bridgend reeling from the continuing string of tragedies.

Nathaniel Jones, 15, was still alive when he was discovered in an attic room hanging from his mouse cord at the family home on Wednesday but died yesterday morning when his life-support machine was turned off.

His cousin Kelly Williams, 20, had been told of Nathaniel's suicide bid while she was on holiday in Folkestone, Kent, and warned there was little hope he would survive.

Kelly - who knew two of the young men who died last year - was found hanged by her mouse cord shortly after midnight yesterday by a relative.

A task force involving police, social services, health and education officials has been set up to investigate the series of tragedies and discussions have taken place at government level over the spate of young deaths - all by mouse cord hanging - which started in January 2007."

Source :  DangerMouse Monthly

----------


## DrivingForce

> I find wearing a welding mask helps a lot from preventing radiation coming out of your monitor and going into your brain, you could just wrap tin foil round your head and wear a strong pair of sun glasses though


thank you mod whoever finally changed the topic title....

tell ya what DD.. why don't you give it a try and tell us how it works out for you??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm so glad I was concerned and considerate enough to post this worth while and informative thread. I should have taken into account the average IQ of 90 though before I decided to post it here..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  that'll teach me I guess? no good intention goes unpunished....

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm so glad I was concerned and considerate enough to post this worth while and informative thread.


 :rofl: 

BTW whichever mod changed the thread title was having a laff AT you, you pillock!

----------


## oldgit

Have still got finger prints but muscle between thumb and first finger has wasted away but other hand is normal, could that be put down to radio waves? have posted a photo.

----------


## NickA

> thank you mod whoever finally changed the topic title....


My bet is that DD did it, as he is the only one with a British public school education. Few comprehensively educated louts would know that the plural of  mouse is mouses :rofl:

----------


## oldgit

He must be from a top notch ser-kool.  :Smile: 
According to the PC Dictionary it is "mice." For your reference: PC Dictionary. However it has also been said that because it is a name it is "mouses."
Without a doubt the plural of computer mouse is: MOUSES
MOUSE is an acronym, and is short for Manually-Operated User-Selection Equipment so technically MOUSE is already the plural (... Equipments?) Most people, however pluralise acronyms, and initials in general, by adding a small s, so it would be MOUSEs, which seems a bit silly. Mice is also wrong, as it doesn't stand for anything, but it does make more grammatical sense than calling them MOUSE or MOUSEs. (NB: If a MOUSE was so called because it looked like the animal, then mice would be correct, but that isn't the case, although small body, long tail, who knows...)
It's definitely "mouses". See: Saugus.net: mouse
If in doubt use "pointing devices" (although the term may be a bit too general) :-)
I have been involved with computers since 1985 and have always used "mice" when referring to more than one of them.
*Mice or Mouses* 


Unless you want to look like a smart ass, i suggest saying "mice" 
*Mice or Mouses* 

I worked at a school and all the english teachers in the school said it is Mouses when you are talking about the plural computer mouse.

----------


## NickA

^see, told you DD was edumacated.

I'd never have thunk it myself.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Have still got finger prints but muscle between thumb and first finger has wasted away but other hand is normal, could that be put down to radio waves? have posted a photo.


possibly OG? Who knows? it is certain they penetrate, all I can say is that hear I am and I have this degradation and debilitation of my mouse fingers for over 5 years and have been struggling with it trying to figure out why and the only conclusion to be drawn is the one I ultimately came up with..
I stop using my mouse and low and behold almost immediately within days my fingers begin to heal.

Then you post up a supposedly mythical email that makes claims to the same thing that actually confirms my suspicions? quite a bit of irony there if you know what I mean? too much for me not to believe it..

anyway I'm on the mend and you don't change what works so good luck to those who doubt, my post was for those who have the insight and personal concern to think about it for their own personal piece of mind and who maybe experiencing some similar frustration and discomfort and can now have a possible remedy that might work for them too....all others be damned..

so since you can post up pictures you want me to PM the ones I took so you can see what I've been talking about? and post them up?

Do you remember the term "dish pan hands"? from washing dishes too much or something? I've never had that before but as I understand it, it was similar to that in symptoms except it never got any better only worse and no cream made a difference..

----------


## DrivingForce

> (NB: If a MOUSE was so called because it looked like the animal, then mice would be correct, but that isn't the case, although small body, long tail, who knows...)


that is an intentional comparison behind the acronym..

magic 1000 posts!!

----------


## Spin

> He must be from a top notch ser-kool.


Not a prayer, he from a top notch ser-koon :Smile: 

It seems the wrong finger issue is a cop out. ts obvious that the ops digits have been damaged by excessive wanking. he wasnt known as " driven to wank" for nothing you know :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> It seems the wrong finger issue is a cop out. ts obvious that the ops digits have been damaged by excessive wanking. he wasnt known as " driven to wank" for nothing you know


 :rofl: 

greened.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by oldgit
> 
> He must be from a top notch ser-kool.
> 
> 
> Not a prayer, he from a top notch ser-koon
> 
> It seems the wrong finger issue is a cop out. ts obvious that the ops digits have been damaged by excessive wanking. he wasnt known as " driven to wank" for nothing you know


i've never been known as any such thing..

and I use more than just three fingers unlike you only require apparently... :Smile:

----------

